

Coder Recruiting Platform CodeEval Now Out Of Beta - veritas9
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/09/coder-recruiting-platform-codeeval-now-out-of-beta/

======
jbapple
They displayed my email address in plain text on a world-readable page, so I
tried to delete my account, but that feature is not available yet.

Failed solutions display the output of your program run, but do so incorrectly
by eliminating leading line breaks.

Also, a program can just pipe the input to the output and see what the test
cases are.

~~~
jjohn
You can now hide your email id or disable your public profile completely by
turning those setting on in your preferences.

------
indyT
meh - I handle interviewing/recruiting for years and have never found a need
for anything like this, it is pretty easy sending challenges to promising
candidates and collecting them for review by email. I'm surprised techcrunch
would cover such a narrowly focused technology. I understand solving niche
problems but I don't see broader use for a tool like this?

~~~
candeira
I see it as a useful tool for culling resumes from Monster-type job sites.
Submit a job offer, and candidates apply to it by solving a couple of easyish
tests. You wouldn't use it to interview promising candidates, but to assist
you in filtering out the promising ones from the rest. Think of it as one step
above FizzBuzz.

------
daemin
As an interviewee I've used Codility before, and that was actually a very good
experience. They had some bugs with displaying line numbers, but the
functionality was all there. I would recommend it from the testee perspective.

